# Noob question. Do all japanese knives come with vinyl coating? I got a sugimoto 6 more in text



## dassomi (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi all

So I just read that japanese knives come with a coating which needs to be removed before first use.
-I just cleaned it with soapy water but that isn't apparently enough.
-Does the Sugimoto also come with it it was oily but that got removed with soapy water 
-is it dangerous if I didn't remove it completely, already used it 
-can I remove it with alcohol?

Thanks for the help


----------



## sansho (Dec 20, 2022)

only some japanese knives have a coating. try removing with acetone.


----------



## dassomi (Dec 20, 2022)

sansho said:


> only some japanese knives have a coating. try removing with acetone.


How can I know if mine has thsi type of coating. I can't find anything online and I didn't find anything in the instructions


----------



## sansho (Dec 20, 2022)

by taking a picture and asking someone? or seeing if it comes off with organic solvent i guess


----------



## dassomi (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## dassomi (Dec 20, 2022)

The last picture is after I used.
I used it to cut onions and if I'm not mistaking the smudges are patina forming?


----------



## sansho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## martchap (Dec 21, 2022)

dassomi said:


> The last picture is after I used.
> I used it to cut onions and if I'm not mistaking the smudges are patina forming?


YES! Patina beginning. Different foods cause varying colors (though not a wide variety). Onion is typically brownish. Cutting protein, like fish, chicken, steak, or even sharp cheddar will often cause a bluish patina (my fav)—which sometimes only shows up on the blade as you wash and dry it.


----------

